

Sunsetting MetroTwit: all good things must come to an end - xPaw
http://www.metrotwit.com/2014/03/sunsetting-metrotwit-all-good-things-must-come-to-an-end/

======
alternize
MetroTwit is/was the best windows 8 desktop client. twitter's api token policy
is just sad.

